# DBS Talk.com email



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Assuming that one wanted to do this how would one go about changing their dbstalk.com email address?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just send a PM to Scott and he'll take care of you


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh sure, what did I do. 

Just PM me and I will take care of it for you.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Excellent, now I'll have to change my spam servers to hit the chief here....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh.... usually I get a customer doing :hair: if not all together :flaiming . Makes me feel like :bang

Too bad we can't set things up so that mail is processed through a DBSTalk address is filtered through Spam Assassin before it gets forwarded on to the end user.

Maybe it could be a perk for supporting this board. :dance:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No one did anything. I never said they did. I just want to change the address. I sent a PM to Scott with the desired address.


----------

